# Condom broke and ew mucous question.



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

So yesterday morning we did the deed and it was interrupted several times, tmi, I know. But anyhow I think this affected the condom cause it broke, like not just a hole or anything, but it was just a little ring at the base of his penis. So it was basically sex with no protection. Well I still haven't had pp af (dd's almost two), but I can tell my body has been raring up for the past few months. I've been having creamy cervical mucous on and off a lot. well today, more that 24 hours after we dtd, I have lots of egg white mucous. Can it still be from dtd? I really don't want to get pregnant right now, but if it happened I'd eventually come around and be happy, it'd just be hard to get over the shock. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've always used the "sniff test" to figure out if a secretion was EWCM or semen. If it smelled like him it was semen, if it smelled like me it wasn't. Of course, that might not be much help if both secretions are present.....

Remember, even if you DTD without protection at a time when you're fertile, you still might not conceive. Think about the couples who try without sucess!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I've always used the "sniff test" to figure out if a secretion was EWCM or semen. If it smelled like him it was semen, if it smelled like me it wasn't. Of course, that might not be much help if both secretions are present.....

Remember, even if you DTD without protection at a time when you're fertile, you still might not conceive. Think about the couples who try without sucess!

I do the sniff test as well. Whenever this happens to us I rinse myself out well. I personally have thick mucous and it is hard for swimmers to travel through. Usually if i get a chance to clean myself there is no problem.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

I did that too. I didn't smell any semen. We'll see.


----------

